# Sexuality Quotient (XQ) App - (iPhone & Kindle-Android) - By Reading Face



## jliyon (Nov 14, 2012)

Down load Free XQ apps from app stores..(itunes or googleplay)

http://www.facegenome.com/app_download_sxq.html


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It should be noted that the OP's company designed the app and it is being promoted here. Shouldn't this thread be in a different part of the forum?

All the best.


----------



## jliyon (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you help me understand the location, where it should be posted. ?
Actually, I am exploring.
I saw the subject of posts and did an entry here, it will be great if you can give me a pointer on location , where I can move this ?

Also, what is expansion of "OP's " company ?


Liyon


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

jliyon said:


> Also, what is expansion of "OP's " company ?
> 
> Liyon


Original Poster's company


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It should perhaps be posted here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=5qgrq3lhttpg4eccr25mphchf6&topic=44959.0

under the "Post your free app alerts and recommendations here!" thread.

If a poster designed the app and is promoting it, then I think the poster should say outright that they are affiliated with it, imho. If the poster just ran across it while on itunes or web searching, then no problem.

My apologies if it was a case of the latter. 

All the Best.


----------

